# alko chassis



## welsh

we have an Adria vision 647sg 2010 checked out rear suspension on a alko chassis unable to find the grease nipples to lub torsion bar would any body know were these are or how to lube the torsion bar 

Regards Brian


----------



## eurajohn

Jack it up until the wheels are free of the ground. The grease nipples are to be found just inboard of the wheel hubs and on the underside, normally fitted with push on covers.


----------



## rayc

welsh said:


> we have an Adria vision 647sg 2010 checked out rear suspension on a alko chassis unable to find the grease nipples to lub torsion bar would any body know were these are or how to lube the torsion bar
> 
> Regards Brian


Brian, see attached link, page 11 I think. Ray

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/edit/files/handbooks/amc-handbook.pdf


----------



## gaspode

The grease points are very obvious. Situated on the bottom of the axle, one each side near to the oiter ends. Usually covered by a plastic cap which you'll need to remove before greasing.

Chassis must be jacked up with both rear wheels clear of the ground before greasing. Pump only 5/6 strokes of grease in each side or you will pop the seals and fill the whole torsion tube with grease.


----------



## welsh

thank you all for your reply but there are no grease nipples there this is why i wrote in to ask if any body would know 

thanks Brian


----------



## gaspode

Is it on a Renault chassis?

Alko do a "maintenance-free" option for the Renault - presumably no greasing required?


----------



## welsh

yes it is a renault master 2.5 diesel 2010 thank for your help

thanks Brian


----------



## HarleyDave

*Grease Nipples*

Why on earth would they make 2 versions?

Surely if "maintenance free" is better they would/could/should fit that option to all??

And if it's not better why fit that version at all??

Please don't tell me an accountant has worked out the the extra cost of the nipples !!

Cheers

Dave


----------

